# New ideal rtq f connectors



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I haven't tried the new Ideal F connectors...I wasn't too fond of the old PPC connectors they used to crack quite a bit. They are about the same price as Thomas and Betts snap n seals so I just stick to the T&B connectors...can't go wrong with them!:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wrong tool? I can't say that I've ever cracked a Snap-N-Seal type connector from Ideal or anyone else for that matter. BNC's, F's, RCA's... never cracked ne'er a one, and I've installed scads of all of them. That's what makes me wonder if the wrong press tool or a worn tool might be in use.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

I recently used about a few dozen of the new ones (black 
"universal" for RG-6 or Quad, right?) and didn't have any problems.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

No those snap and seal ones are the ones i like. We ran out of those and our distibutor only has the new ideal f connectors. PPC used to make the connectors for ideal. Now ideal is using stirling f connectors. They are called rtq f connectors. They seem to be more solid but every other end cracks when i compress them. I am using the omniseal pro xl compression tool. Made by ideal for all of their connectors. Has anyone used this tool??? When i compress the connectors it is a smooth press until the end. At the end of the compression it gets very tight and then the connector clicks. IS is normal or no. If this continues I am just gonna get the icm cable pro double bubble tool.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Found out what the problem was. One of the new installers took it upon himself to re calibrate the compression tool. New guys. What are ya gonna do?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Can someone post a link to the new connector you are speaking of?

Marc,

What type of RCA connector / tool do you use? What type of cable?

Thanks!


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.idealindustries.com/products/datacomm/connectors/f-series_comp_connectors.jsp

Thats the link to the new connectors. The tool is the omniseal pro xl. It can do rg6, rg59, rg11, mini, bnc, and rca connectors. One of the best tools in my opinion.


----------

